# Mice



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

I just fed my p's three mice. they took all three out in less than ten minutes. The mice were all full grown and alive. My p's also ate two mice on Sunday. They are good about eating!


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

It's not a good idea to feed them so many mice. I'd only do one every couple of weeks, if that.

-PK


----------



## imachode (Jun 3, 2003)

BoomerSub said:


> It's not a good idea to feed them so many mice. I'd only do one every couple of weeks, if that.
> 
> -PK


 and the reason being...? just curious


----------



## kneegrow (Feb 17, 2004)

im callin bs


----------



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

What do you mean you're calling "bs"?


----------



## rafeek (Feb 20, 2004)

let the man feed his fish,if they eat it they must be loving it,mine went through 8 in a week!


----------



## rufus (Jan 6, 2004)

I dont think that they are healthiest thing to feed them, but they are your p's


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

He's right i read its not healthy to feed them critters although when mine grow im getting a hamster or geunie pig to throw in there just for fun....... Muahahahaha but its not good to feed them so many. feed them what they would eat in the wild maybe fish just maybe. it might be smart but what do i know??


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

It's really not that great to feed your p's too much of anything really. A varied diet is one that will give your ps the most nutrients and vitamins. But interms of feeding your ps mice all the time, unless you have some impressive filtration setup, it will fowl your water in a hurry.


----------



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

I usually don't feed them so many mice. The only reason I did this week was because when I fed them two as a treat on Sunday, only two or three p's got any. They were gone that quick. So I got three more on Wednesday and they ate those too. Usually I stick to feeders, frozen food, earthworms, and fresh caught fish out of the lake in my backyard. As to my filtration setup, I run a pretty good sized wet/dry system that handles a lot of pollution. I also do weekly waterchanges/gravelvacs on all my freshwater tanks. Although, one drawback to feeding mice is all the fur they sh*t out. I should take a pic of my gravel in there, it looks like shag carpet. That will be gone tomorrow however!


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

how big should ma rbp's be in order to feed them mice???


----------



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

I started feeding mine mice when they were about four inches. At least the biggest of my p's was four inches. The others may have been smaller.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

mice lack the nutrients, but they'd eat them no problem


----------



## imachode (Jun 3, 2003)

where are you guys getting your mouse information? like the not very nutritional information?


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

> Usually I stick to feeders, frozen food, earthworms, and fresh caught fish out of the lake in my backyard


I don't know if feeding your ps wild caught fish is a great idea. Wild fish harbor alot of parasites that will harm your ps, but there are members who have done this for a while with no problem. Just be aware that there is a risk.


----------



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

Yeah, I am aware of the risk. I have only done this a few times. It is just so cool to catch a nice sized blue gill and just toss it into my tank for some piranha food.


----------

